# Pooping on the driveway?!



## guineapigz (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a great dane named Merlin.










But see, he feels like he has to poop on the driveway. Big dog means big poop. I walk outside the next morning and there's like, 4 huge piles scattered throughout the driveway. We have 2 and a half acres and there is plenty of grass for him to use. I've tried to stick his face in it and tell him 'no', and he acts like he's sad, but he continues to do it. How do I keep him from pooping on the driveway?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Never, ever stick their face in it. This will create more problems for you...

You need to start training him. This is due to the lack of proper training. He thinks that the driveway is ok for him to do his duties. What you need to do is take him out on the leash and try to get him to go out in the grass or wherever you want him to go, and when he does, give him lots of praise and treats. Also teach a command such as Potty. When he goes where you want him to, go Good Potty. After a few times, if you say, Do You Need To Go Potty? If he needs to go, he should go right where you trained him to go, and go potty. I did that with my dog, as she tended to go in the house. I finally got her to where she no longer goes in the house unless I wait too long and she really has to go. She won't even go to the door to ask to go out, or has any signs that she has to go, so it's a little more work on my part. But what you need to do is Train, Train, Train. Going from the driveway to somewhere else should be much easier than from going in the house.

Oh, and Great looking dog...


----------



## guineapigz (Nov 22, 2007)

lol thanks. 

he's mostly an outside dog (i occasionally let him in) and i'm never outside when he poops. he knows the connection between go potty and peeing, but i guess he doesn't get the pooping part because he knows that when i'm about to let him go inside, and i say 'go potty' he pees.


----------

